# Lab Testing



## snake (Mar 7, 2014)

In light of all the questionable .com suppliers out there, has anyone ever had a delivery tested by a private lab prior to using their products? I am not even sure if labs will do this for an individual. I’m sure there is some legal issues with this from a forum standpoint but why couldn't someone who had the testing done post the results? A united reputable group such as ours should have more of a collective impact than just one person.

I'm sure my thoughts are flawed, I just don't know where the rub is.


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2014)

You'd have to have gas chromatography–mass spectrometry done on the compound.  I'm not sure you could find a lab willing to test illegal substances.  There very well could be though.  If Regs was around I'm sure he'd know.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 7, 2014)

DF said:


> You'd have to have gas chromatography–mass spectrometry done on the compound.  I'm not sure you could find a lab willing to test illegal substances.  There very well could be though.  If Regs was around I'm sure he'd know.



Make sure you ask him nicely. You don't want to piss Regs off. He'll send you pictures from inside your house.


----------



## Manticore (Mar 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Make sure you ask him nicely. You don't want to piss Regs off. He'll send you pictures from inside your house.



That would be terrifying to receive lol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 7, 2014)

Manticore said:


> That would be terrifying to receive lol.



Regs is a scary dude. 
I can't wait I'll he comes back.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2014)

Send it to me bro, I'll tell you what's up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 7, 2014)

There's a lab that will do it and is pretty discreet but it costs several hundred dollars or more depending on the amount of tests ran and other factors. There are cheaper options but I wouldn't risk it since they may be under obligation to report a schedule III compound.


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2014)

Seeker,
Yea, I got ya; run it see where your bloods are at. I'm sure you'd help me out there. 

Doc,
I really don't want to spend $500 to see if a $200 supply is G2G. I'm not sure what you are hinting at but I may have some friends in law enforcement that may be able to shed some light on how they may approach their business. Did I use enough MAYs?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 7, 2014)

snake said:


> Seeker,
> Yea, I got ya; run it see where your bloods are at. I'm sure you'd help me out there.
> 
> Doc,
> I really don't want to spend $500 to see if a $200 supply is G2G. I'm not sure what you are hinting at but I may have some friends in law enforcement that may be able to shed some light on how they may approach their business. Did I use enough MAYs?



Yes you did lol. That's my point...it's an expensive test to run and may possibly land you in jail


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 7, 2014)

As we've found out, some sources go bad (.coms) so spending that much money one week to find out they're gtg, only to have them go to shit the next week


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 7, 2014)

Look up these labmax tests that are out there now. 

It's an at home test your do yourself. It does not give you an accurate dosage,
Only if the compound is present.


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Look up these labmax tests that are out there now.
> 
> It's an at home test your do yourself. It does not give you an accurate dosage,
> Only if the compound is present.


Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 8, 2014)

...govt do it all the time.  Assholes claiming they have x amount of what ever is illegal on a person.


So that mexican cartel big boss is now caught huh.


....wars coming


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> There's a lab that will do it and is pretty discreet but it costs several hundred dollars or more depending on the amount of tests ran and other factors. There are cheaper options but I wouldn't risk it since they may be under obligation to report a schedule III compound.



I bought MANY 10ml vials "back when," and found a lab to test it for around $105. Today? Wouldn't risk it since we've basically lost our rights to privacy. Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delala (Mar 9, 2014)

snake said:


> Can you point me in the right direction?



Labmax.ca is the company that sells the test kits.


----------



## shenky (Mar 9, 2014)

labmax will test for the compound's presence, but not purity, so it doesn't tell us much. It did, however, prove millionaire Nappy sells bunk Nandralone


----------



## flenser (Mar 10, 2014)

Actually, the labmax test will fail if there is another steroid present, so it WILL give you purity at least with respect to other steroids (not bacteria or random Chinese contaminates). It can't show concentration, though, at least not well. I've seen tests pass that took 90 seconds to turn compared to others that turned almost immediately. I believe that is some measure of concentration, just nothing you could attach a number to.


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2014)

It is no wonder that these companies can get over on us when there is no way to quantify what they say.


----------



## flenser (Mar 10, 2014)

As far as I can tell, most labs don't bother to test the raws they brew with. They don't know what's in it anymore than we do.


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

flenser said:


> As far as I can tell, most labs don't bother to test the raws they brew with. They don't know what's in it anymore than we do.



.....edited......


----------



## snake (Mar 22, 2014)

UPDATE:

Hay guys, just wanted to bring everyone up to speed. I had an ultra-sound done on my kidneys, spleen and bladder on Tuesday. My GP who I know on a personal level called me today. He just received the report and told me everything looked fine. Thank the good Lord!

I still will be seeing a kidney specialist this Tuesday and he wants a day long piss in the bottle test. Boy do I feel better.


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 22, 2014)

That would suck to get 200 bucks of gear, waste a cc of each or tab and spend another 500 to find out how good it is or is not. Private seller is the way to go these days


----------

